# The Halfmoon Thread



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

If I am asked what my favorite finnage is on a betta, there is no hesitation in my answer: HALFMOON. They mesmerize me. Their finnage is quite large and full, and when they flare and fan it out it is just breathtaking. I remember when I bought my first Halfmoon last year, labled as a delta. I thought he was a delta until I saw him flare, and I almost shot through the ceiling. Sadly he ripped his fins on a filter and they were never the same, especially after his tail biting stage. Gave him as a gift to my close friend, who keeps him in a 1.5 gallon tank and does water changes every week. 
A week ago today I got my second halfmoon. I tried to get him to flare but he would not. I couldn't be sure that he was a halfmoon. But I bought him anyway because I fell in love with his big mouth and fins. Just got flaring pics today. Lo-and-behold... he is in fact a HM. Last pic is my favorite. In the 3rd pic, he is beside his "girl friend." They are both much more active and she much less stressed when she is by his tank. Just got her 3 days ago. 
 PLEASE post pics of your halfmoons here. I never tire of looking at them.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

none of my HMs are full HMs.... Twitch, my DTHM *may* be, if he'd stop biting his tail long enough for me to see. xD even Todd, my rosetail, isn't full 180 or over. :B 

i adore your boy's color. :V


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

My guys and girls!
In order:
Gandalf-OHM Male
Lily-OHM Female
Indigo-HM Female
Jade-HM Female
Pineapple-not so female HM-not sure if he will be when he's grown his fins fully-maybe only a super delta!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I loved the full finnage that my Paarthurnax had when we got him....he is my first halfmoon and unfortunately, my first tailbiter....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Luimeril! Long time no see! How are your bettas doing?  And haha it's okay, deltas are still gorgeous.  I have one! 
Beckyfish - Gandalf the white is just gorgeous.  WOW an OHM eek I would just faint if I had one of those. Stunning. Your other's are gorgeous too! Your last 2 bettas are very pretty, clean water will heal those fins right up! Last fish is definitely a male. Very pretty though! I'd say he's going to be a delta. 
Hopeseeker - I know how you feel! My first halfmoon tore his tail on the filter that came with the tetra 1.5 gallon tank. The upper half was completely torn off, the lower half shredded. Bought him a minibow and over the next few months he slowly healed, until he decided that he didn't like his tail and proceeded to chew it off. Put him in a 1 gallon tank with an aerator and light, hoping to keep him preoccupied by the bubbles and moving water. Didn't help much. But now he's been rehomed, my good old man.  Had him for a year and 4 months!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bettaluver4evr:Yes that picture was taken about a month ago, way before I knew he was a boy, they're all healed up now, I could never work out why he was beaten up so badly, but then I started to suspect as his fins grew back in our main tank, he was throwing the girls about every other second, thankfully the tank is large and well covered so they had plenty of hidey holes, he's in a seperate tank now!I'm breeding gandalf and lily soon, babies should be grown up by august if all goes well, he's never been a tailbiter so hopefully his babies wont be!!!Where are you?I might be able to send you a baby!(well not a baby a fully grown baby!!!)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

AH that would be a DREAM come true. A white OHM. *dies on the floor* LoL. I'm in the U.S., Southeast Florida. Ah, but you are in the UK! Haha. 
I'd love to see updated pics of those last 3! ;D Now that they're all better.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh yes, I am with you, I love the Halfmoons, I have been recently attracted to CT's, but LOVE..ADORE H/M's!! they just have that full finnage, that makes them extra special


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@ Bettaluvr4eva..I just saw a H/M all White, on aquabid.com..beautiful fishy I soo want him right now.. but I just can't


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

My boy Alastair









and Misha (He is a full HM)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..Beckyfish..If you could save one for me..as well, Gandalf is a Prizebeauty fish..would love to have an offspring..


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's Wilhelm, the HM guy I got nearly a month ago now, with his tail shredded and rotted.. silly me, thinking he was a crowntail ^__^. His tail is now filled out and he's gaining colour in the new finnage. He's an incredible, beautiful boy ... my Wil <3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> Omg..Beckyfish..If you could save one for me..as well, Gandalf is a Prizebeauty fish..would love to have an offspring..


Sure, I have someone willing to ship them for me (legally) So hopefully I will be able to get them to you, I am intending to ship to USA Australia Canada and New Zealand and obviously within the uk, I have promised a great friend the first pick of the bunch but after that I will send pictures to those who have asked for one in chronological order of who asked first, so you will be able to have a look then.After that the rest will go up on the forum for the people here followed by aquabid and my website!And I will have a spawn log too so you can watch out for that and see if there are any that take your fancy!!!BettaLuver-same to you


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, very nice of you, Thank you so much..I just noticed yur in UK..If you need help with shipping costs, that's fine, for me.. cannot wait to see the pix..


----------



## Armani33 (May 13, 2012)

my betta Armani is a halfmoon! He is my first betta he is pretty much all black with some blueish purple on his back and throat area. He is my handsome boy and I love to watch hi flare is big black fins!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Puddles, male over half moon rosetail, red marble:








Crytom, male HM big ear white, with purple body:








Cookie, female HM blue:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

lelei - I'm glad you agree! And I see them all the time on AB but I've never been allowed to order from there before.
MoonShadow - Both of your boys are GORGEOUS!  Very very beautiful.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Fleetfish - what an adorable story! Is he a blue butterfly? Very handsome boy.
Beckyfish97 - Thanks so much! Really hope when the time comes I am allowed to get one.  <3
Armani - sounds beautiful!
Betta lover1507 - AAAAAAH I can't take it... they're too gorgeous...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Fleetfish - what an adorable story! Is he a blue butterfly? Very handsome boy.


He is indeed a blue butterfly!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Fleetfish - what an adorable story! Is he a blue butterfly? Very handsome boy.
> Beckyfish97 - Thanks so much! Really hope when the time comes I am allowed to get one.  <3
> Armani - sounds beautiful!
> Betta lover1507 - AAAAAAH I can't take it... they're too gorgeous...


 
I may be able to hold one for you for a little while when they're grown up, all it will mean is the fish will be slightly bigger, slightly stronger, and just in general more grown up!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Fleetfish - what an adorable story! Is he a blue butterfly? Very handsome boy.
> Beckyfish97 - Thanks so much! Really hope when the time comes I am allowed to get one.  <3
> Armani - sounds beautiful!
> Betta lover1507 - AAAAAAH I can't take it... they're too gorgeous...


aww thanks :-D I'll tell them someone likes them alot ;-) lol
can HMPKs be shown here? just curious, if so i have 2 more :roll:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

BeckyFish97 said:


> I may be able to hold one for you for a little while when they're grown up, all it will mean is the fish will be slightly bigger, slightly stronger, and just in general more grown up!!!


 You're too kind! Thanks so much! I really hope I will be able to get one.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I do too!!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> aww thanks :-D I'll tell them someone likes them alot ;-) lol
> can HMPKs be shown here? just curious, if so i have 2 more :roll:


Haha, okay.  And sure thing! I love those guys too.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay then 
Echo, multicolor HMPK male:








Sylvia green salamander HMPK female:








here is the two together (of course Echo was in the container, i wouldn't let him out XP):


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love them! I can't believe you are able to care for 10 bettas! What kind of tank setups do you have all of them in?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

all are in 1 gallons, they get weekly %100 water changes, besides puddles and Sylvia. Puddles is in a 10 gallon, and Sylvia is in a 1.5 or 2 gallons
i give puddles %40 water changes


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gandalf.


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

Many beautiful pictures of HMs! Here are some of mine.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Omg..those are all yours!!! Lucky you They are all gorgeous..I want em all..lol


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

*lavendar HM with big ears??*

Love this guy --- but I have found they need special care. Mine shredded his tail on plastic plants. so I put him in a 3 gallon tank with silk and live plants. He has been steadily recovering,.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Lilyth88 - Very handsome multi boy you have there!
Toy dogs - Sorry it took so long, had to wipe my drool off the floor. They are just stunning.  Amazing bettas. Really adoring blue and red with speckled white scales on the bottom.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Happypappy - I'm very sorry your handsome man shredded his tail! But he's still beautiful.  Looks like he's recovering nicely too!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Still learning betta types..never saw big ears thats anothr interesting kind of betta..very pretty


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

this is my only current HM, though I plan to get more as they are my favorite :-D :-D

Hades (he's really a steel color, most of the time)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is gorgeous, i love steel betta's


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

lelei - "Big ears" is not actually it's own type of betta, as a halfmoon or crowntail, but a genetic trait that can occur in all tail types.  
Frostsinth - Gorgeous steel! He looks like stainless steel.  Hades is a great name, I love ancient greek mythology.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe i have a HM big ear:


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Betta lover1507 - He's so handsome AAAAH.
This is a good one of Jake's big ear.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

and then i have Echo HMPK big ear  (yes, i have two I LOVE IT!!):


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Just keep making me more and more jealous. I see how it is!  just kidding. Very handsome fish you have there!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Lilyth88 - Very handsome multi boy you have there!
> Toy dogs - Sorry it took so long, had to wipe my drool off the floor. They are just stunning.  Amazing bettas. Really adoring blue and red with speckled white scales on the bottom.


Thanks. He bit the crap out of his anal and dorsal a few weeks ago, but he's healing now.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't have any HM's at the moment 

Here is one that passed on in January:










Grumpy









When his fins were fully grown he became a cronic tailbitter and I tried tanks ranging from 1-20 gallons for him..didn;t work


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My HM males RIP moonbeam (first one)
RIP Spitfire 
No name (I think is a HM)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Tikibirds - I am so sorry for your loss! They were beautiful fish. Grumpy had some beautiful tanks! 
Xshainax - very beautiful fish! I don't believe the last one is a halfmoon but he is very beautiful. I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Martinismommy - My goal in life is to buy one of your halfmoons.  Your bettas are the most beautiful and well bred I've ever seen!  <3 i have been a fan of your work for a while though.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ me too!!!!!! Xp i must have one!!!!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got two HM's one is a female who it took me a while to realize she was a true HM, I caught her with her tail shaped like a perfect "D". Recently my LPS got in a shipment of HM's, including three mustard gas boys. Here he is.

Firt got home, forgive the small digs, I'm waiting to get my 10 available so I Can plant it and add a few corries and him.










A day later.. ich! I pickled the poor boy to get rid of it.









And after a few days, voila! no ich... but he did pick up a horrible habit. I don't think he responded well to cupping for daily changes.










And Aphrodite, my HM girl, she's a marble, not the Ct or comb tail wiggle butt next to her.







Ahhh, an older picture of her, with one of her siblings (the breeder had three spawns in the period of a month, not sure if they were true siblings.. well they were when I got them!)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

gorgeous fishies


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Tikibirds - I am so sorry for your loss! They were beautiful fish. Grumpy had some beautiful tanks!


Thanks both were from petco


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Tikibirds - I am so sorry for your loss! They were beautiful fish. Grumpy had some beautiful tanks!
> Xshainax - very beautiful fish! I don't believe the last one is a halfmoon but he is very beautiful. I'm very sorry for your loss!


I think he is a delta tail but a young one


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's my HM... I believe he is a full HM, but not 100% sure. ( His angle and dorsal are covering his caudal fin in bolth pics )


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Here's my HM... I believe he is a full HM, but not 100% sure. ( His angle and dorsal are covering his caudal fin in bolth pics )


Aw, he looks like my new baby.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Snainax- Love to see pics of him!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Snainax- Love to see pics of him!


This is the best pic I have of him. He is still a baby most likely


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He does! Wish mine was a Big ear. :/


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> He does! Wish mine was a Big ear. :/


He does but I never saw ears on a betta that were clear


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep, his are clear, but it would be really cool if he was a big ear.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Yep, his are clear, but it would be really cool if he was a big ear.


Someone said he must have had the big eared gene or something


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool. XD We're spamming the thread LOL.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah you guys are! xD Haha.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> My boy Alastair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just taking a guess here, big Supernatural fan? :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alastair looks awesome o.o *wants*


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> Alastair looks awesome o.o *wants*


I was replying to the person.  I named my second betta Lucifer because of Supernatural


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Supernatural? :lol: what is that, lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I thought it was a TV series? Sadly I haven't seen it.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful bettas! The first one has fins so big they look like the sails of a ship!  Very handsome boys.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

My plakat halfmoon Sakura


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

She's beautiful!  WOW you have alot of bettas! Am I counting 8 correctly?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Beautiful bettas! The first one has fins so big they look like the sails of a ship!  Very handsome boys.


Thanks! The first one is from a good breede under the name of Bettascapes on Aquabid.com


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww thanks. She is my pride and joy. She is my best walmart find. And yes I do have 8 and I would love more lol


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Mo - I have seen some of their bettas for sale! They're stunning. I wish I could order off of aquabid!
A123andpoof - wow! That's amazing.  I only have 4 but my parents would have a conniption if I had more.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

My dad doesn't know how many I have and I want to keep it that way. I try and keep them in as few tanks as possible.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodness! How do you manage that?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Keeping them from my dad is easy. he rarely comes into my room. 2 are in my sisters room. Since we are planning on moving I don't know what I am going to do, just have to hope he doesn't get to mad. After we move though it will just go back to him now knowing since again he won't go in my room. 
As for the tanks I have 4 in a 10 gallon. Koi gets his own since he is a tail biter and needs his own space. And mister no name has his own for now.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow! Well good luck with that! Sounds like they are well taken care of at least.


----------

